# tank backgrounds?



## Lindsey (Mar 23, 2008)

what does everyone think about them? tacky or beneficial?

how would either a solid blue or black background look?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a solid black one, I think it looks great.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i like solid colors generally however some of them can be used to great effect


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

On my last few tanks I set up I've gone to the local glass store and had 1/8" mirror cut to fit and used it for a background. Gives the illusion of more tank space and also helps curb aggression in some of my more aggressive fish (at least to other fish as the alpha fish tends to try and take it's self out in the mirror instead of other tank mates). Depending on how your aqua-scaping goes it can make for some very attractive tank illusions. and nothing reflects light back into the tank like a mirror for you plant folks


----------



## df122 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, I realize this is a really silly question but do tank backgrounds go inside the tank or on the outside?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Outside, haha!


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

lol. simple mistake


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I guess the mirror background could go inside if you wanted. I have a plain black one as well and it looks cool.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm looking into some back grounds today. I'm going to stay away from the cheesy 'ocean scene' ones. I'm thinking either black or dark blue.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I mentioned this in another thread recently: I have a solid fuzzy blue fabric background. It is really cool and it looks like the fish can swim right into it. It does help the tank look a bit bigger than it is. PM me if you want a photo.


----------

